# Do you cry everytime you go to church?



## cdawnlewis (Jun 10, 2010)

I find that every time I go to church, I cry. During the songs and ministry...I am naturally an emotional person, but I cry at church all the time and I hate to say it's a little embarrassing because I don't want the attention from it I even feel bad feeling embarassed! I just get so caught up in the moment...does anyone feel this way?


----------



## Laela (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Dawn.. 

Sometimes I do, yes... don't be embarrassed when the Holy Spirit deals with you, he's touching your heart when this happens.


----------



## cdawnlewis (Jun 10, 2010)

Laela said:


> Hi Dawn..
> 
> Sometimes I do, yes... don't be embarrassed when the Holy Spirit deals with you, he's touching your heart when this happens.


 

I'm trying not to be so embarassed, but alot of it stems from people (especially my ex) telling me I'm too emotional. I need to get out of that mindset...


----------



## Chocolate_Silk (Jun 11, 2010)

I can relate eveeeerytime I'm in church I cry. I've even been listening to a sermon on my ipod or computer and cried... Don't feel bad


----------



## LilMissRed (Jun 11, 2010)

I do and I dont get embarrassed because I know its a good cry.. afterwards.. I feel soooo refreshed! I love it


----------



## PatTodd (Jun 11, 2010)

I always tear up in church.  Always.  That's why I carry tissues in my bible cover.  I feel it is the Holy Spirit but I feel self conscious about it too.


----------



## KINISE (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes, there is something about His presence, something about His Holiness that just brings so much love and joy to my surface that I guess my body only knows how to respond to it by tears--


----------



## phynestone (Jun 11, 2010)

No, but every once in a while when the spirit moves me.


----------



## Duchesse (Jun 11, 2010)

I do every single time...usually my eyes water, or depending on other issues, it's a more embarrasing actual cry. I'm not an overtly emotional person in my day-to-day life, so it's like a release for me...but I try to keep it on the low.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jun 11, 2010)

I thought I was the only person!! I cry quite often in church and I also  find it to be a little embarrassing at times.  

I have cried  during praise and worship, prayers, sermons, and even while singing with  the choir on stage.  I sometimes catch people looking me afterwords and  I don't know how I feel about it.  I don't consider myself to be an emotional person and it isn't always an outpouring of tears.

I actually wanted to look into this  from a biblical perspective.  

Isn't Jeremiah referred to as the  "weeping prophet?"  I also wanted to look more into any themes of  intercession and weeping within the Bible.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 11, 2010)

I cry all the time in church, when I'm home praying or worshipping the Lord, when I'm praying for other people....I love the Lord so much and I'm always so grateful and thankful that He chose me to be with Him for eternity....


----------



## cinnarose (Jun 11, 2010)

I do! I think its b/c we need it. The word, music and crying heals the soul. It's a good thing.


----------



## cdawnlewis (Jun 14, 2010)

This past Sunday, once the choir started singing, I felt that lump in my throat and I was telling my self, "my goodness, at least wait until they get to a really good part!" But, I had to let it loose! And to make my tears come out even more, they had this woman who lost her son who drowned, and a guy whose mother passed away that morning! I just let the waterworks go!


----------



## Lylddlebit (Jun 14, 2010)

~~~~~~~Deleted~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't cry every time I go to church, but I do cry sometimes.  I also cry sometimes when I am alone and praying or listening to a certain song or when something happens that I know God just orchestrated.


----------



## cdawnlewis (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm starting to realize that it is in fact a beautiful thing! God just made me an emotional person and I just need to understand that and do whatever comes natural to me


----------



## CaribbeanQueen (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you for this tread OP.

I recently recommitted my life to Christ  and I feel like a big cry baby every time I go to church and every time I pray. The other day they asked people to come forward and give testimonies at church and I just ended up bawling my eyes out. But it wasnt because I was sad but because I felt completely overwhelmed by the presence of the Holy Spirit, by what God has done for me and what He continues to do.


----------

